# it came to  (price)...



## Masood

How would you say this in idiomatic Spanish of Spain? 
When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25.

Cuando sumé el costo de los componentes, llegó a £25. (?)


----------



## Rodal

Yo diría: salió en .....

Pregunta: ¿por qué tiene que ser en español de España?


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

I presume, Rodal, it is only a small prejudice due to location. Spain is likely a vacation destination for him.
Si viajara yo a Chile es posible que dirija una pregunta a los chilenos presentes para la respuesta.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Funny, BLUE 
Mejor salir por;
*Cuando sumé lo que costaba todo, salía por 25 pavos* [libras, euros].


----------



## Masood

Rodal said:


> Pregunta: ¿por qué tiene que ser en español de España?


Suelo hablar con españoles de España.


----------



## Rodal

BLUEGLAZE said:


> I presume, Rodal, it is only a small prejudice due to location. Spain is likely a vacation destination for him.
> Si viajara yo a Chile es posible que dirija una pregunta a los chilenos presentes para la respuesta.



Lo entiendo para una frase coloquial pero esto que se está consultando no tiene nada coloquial y supongo que es igual en español de Chile como de España y también de Argentina y por qué no decirlo, de Colombia, Perú y México también, por eso mi pregunta. ¿en cuánto sale todo? es una pregunta muy estándar en todos lados.  A eso me refiero y por eso creo que está demás discriminar la región para esto.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Rodal said:


> ¿en cuánto sale todo? es una pregunta muy estándar en todos lados.


Tiene gracia, Rodal; yo diría "*por* cuánto" o tal vez "*a* cuánto sale todo" pero no "*en* cuánto sale todo". Y no creo que sea discriminar demostrar una preferencia regional. Sí me parece que, independientemente de la preferencia del OP, el foro debería plantear todas las particularidades regionales posibles sobre una pregunta como ésta, de forma que todos podamos aprender algo y el hilo interese no sólo a quien pregunta. Pero vaya, supongo que es más fácil no "picarse" en mi caso 
¡Ánimo! Supongo que en el fondo es normal que si alguien vive en Perú o tiene amigos peruanos se interese especialmente por los giros y expresiones en esa zona por encima de otras, incluida la _madre patria_


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Supongo que en el fondo es normal que si alguien vive en Perú o tiene amigos peruanos se interese especialmente por los giros y expresiones en esa zona por encima de otras, incluida la _madre patria_



Correcto, por lo que yo sugeriría que se hicieran foros nuevos para cada país de habla castellana, y con eso como se dice en España o no: Muerto el perro se acaba la rabia.



O sería mucho pedir?

Porque como yo entiendo que este foro funciona, es para ayudar a todos los que quieren aprender inglés o castellano. Yo encuentro que está bien que Masood pida la versión de España pero habrá gente que esté buscando la versión chilena etc...si todos "metemos la cuchara" el beneficiado es el que anda buscando traducciones de una palabra y sabrá como se dice en diferentes países, si es que hay diferencias.

No crees?

A todo esto, se usa "...*vino a costar* (precio)" en España?

@Masood, ese "...llegó a costar" se usa solo cuando se está hablando de como suben de precio las cosas (lo que sea) acciones, pan etc. o en una subasta.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

chileno said:


> A todo esto, se usa "...*vino a costar* (precio)" en España?


Sí, aunque lo utilizaría más bien para referirme a una cifra aproximada; al final vino a costar unos 25 euros / al final vino a costar un ojo de la cara (al final (me) salió por un ojo de la cara).


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Sí, aunque lo utilizaría más bien para referirme a una cifra aproximada; al final vino a costar unos 25 euros / al final vino a costar un ojo de la cara



La usamos para las dos situaciones en Chile...

....vino a costar unos....5 dólares (no se sabe exactamente cuanto)

....vino a costar y dólares (costó 5 dólares)


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

chileno said:


> La usamos para las dos situaciones en Chile


¿Y salir por / a / en? ¿Cuál utilizáis, si alguna?
Por ejemplo, *me salió por un ojo de la cara* / *me salió por 5 dólares* 
Aquí podría utilizar "a" en el segundo caso, pero nunca "en".
También, *me quedó en cinco dólares*
En este caso, sin embargo, no utilizaría "a" y sí "en"; también "por".


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¿Y salir por / a / en? ¿Cuál utilizáis, si alguna?
> Por ejemplo, *me salió por un ojo de la cara* / *me salió por 5 dólares*
> Aquí podría utilizar "a" en el segundo caso, pero nunca "en".
> También, *me quedó en cinco dólares*
> En este caso, sin embargo, no utilizaría "a" y sí "en"; también "por".



Correcto.... utilizamos todas esas, solo que nunca diría me salió *por* un ojo de la cara, usaría solo *en*.

Yo no diría quedó, en ese caso usaría costó directamente. Por otro lado diría quedamos o me lo dejó/dejaron en/a e incluso por.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

chileno said:


> nunca diría me salió *por* un ojo de la cara, usaría solo *en*.


Igual aquí con me lo dejaron en/a/por. 
¡Pero resulta muy sorprendente (e inesperada) la diferencia ya apuntada por Rodal respecto a "*salir en*" (¿¡se utiliza así en toda américa!?) y "*salir por*" (España), en referencia a la pregunta original del OP!


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Igual aquí con me lo dejaron en/a/por.
> ¡Pero resulta muy sorprendente (e inesperada) la diferencia ya apuntada por Rodal respecto a "*salir en*" (¿¡se utiliza así en toda américa!?) y "*salir por*" (España), en referencia a la pregunta original del OP!



Correcto...

No sé si en toda América será igual.


----------



## Pablo75

En Argentina:

me lo dejaron en/a/por 

"*por* cuánto sale todo" "*a* cuánto sale todo" "*en* cuánto sale todo" 

Aquí se dice "cuánto sale todo". Usamos *sale/salir* tal como si fuera *cuesta/costar*, se usan ambos indistintamente. ¿Cuánto te salió/costó esa prenda? ¿Cuánto sale/cuesta el kilo de pan? Me salió/costó un ojo de la cara. Me salió 5 dólares. 



Masood said:


> Cuando sumé el costo de los componentes, llegó a £25. (?)


----------



## PeskyWesky

If you don't speak the language well, but are aware of the fact that the language can differ it seems only practical to ask for the regional Spanish that you want/ need.
UK and US English differs in absolute basics at times as does Spanish


----------



## Amapolas

Pablo75 said:


> En Argentina:
> 
> me lo dejaron en/a/por
> 
> "*por* cuánto sale todo" "*a* cuánto sale todo" "*en* cuánto sale todo"
> 
> Aquí se dice "cuánto sale todo". Usamos *sale/salir* tal como si fuera *cuesta/costar*, se usan ambos indistintamente. ¿Cuánto te salió/costó esa prenda? ¿Cuánto sale/cuesta el kilo de pan? Me salió/costó un ojo de la cara. Me salió 5 dólares.


De acuerdo con el mensaje de Pablo en cuanto al habla de la Argentina. Y ya que estamos, agrego una forma coloquial que se usa en algunos lugares del interior: ¿A cómo sale? (Sí, ya lo sé, la sintaxis no tiene sentido, pero es un uso dialectal, por así decirlo.)


----------



## Elixabete

Amapolas said:


> De acuerdo con el mensaje de Pablo en cuanto al habla de la Argentina. Y ya que estamos, agrego una forma coloquial que se usa en algunos lugares del interior: ¿A cómo sale? (Sí, ya lo sé, la sintaxis no tiene sentido, pero es un uso dialectal, por así decirlo.)


Pues debe ser un dialecto muy extendido porque nosotros también lo decimos así .


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Amapolas said:


> ¿A cómo sale?


¡También usado en España! 
*A* cómo sale / *A* cuánto sale / *Por* cuánto sale


----------



## Amapolas

Muy interesante, Elixabete y Chema. Por acá, como decía, se usa solo en algunos sitios del interior, pero en Buenos Aires, por ejemplo, suena raro. Deben de ser resabios del habla de la época colonial.


----------



## Ferrol

De acuerdo con Elixabete.También lo usamos con los pronombres
(me/te/le salía por...)


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¡También usado en España!
> *A* cómo sale / *A* cuánto sale / *Por* cuánto sale



En Chile también.


----------



## iribela

Y hasta "¿_A cómo están _las naranjas...?"


----------



## chileno

iribela said:


> Y hasta "¿_A cómo están _las naranjas...?"



Tal cual.


----------



## Ferrol

Y hasta "¿A como andan las naranjas?". Supongo que tiene que sonar raro a los no nativos


----------



## lauranazario

Masood said:


> How would you say this in idiomatic Spanish of Spain?
> When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25.
> Cuando sumé el costo de los componentes, llegó a £25. (?)



When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25 = cuando sumé el precio de los componentes/de las piezas (automotrices)/de los repuestos, totalizó £25... el total fue £25

Hope that helps.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ferrol

....el total ascendió a £25


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Masood said:


> When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25


Después de sumar lo que costaba todo, salía por 25 libras.


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Después de sumar lo que costaba todo, salía por 25 libras.



A pesar de que sueno solo, a mí no me suena ese "salía", más bien salió. No?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

chileno said:


> A pesar de que sueno solo, a mí no me suena ese "salía", más bien salió. No?



Pues no, aunque puedo estar equivocado; infiero que aún no he pagado y que estoy calculando el costo de algo antes de hecerlo. Así, *salió*  (por/en, en funcion de dónde vivas) equivale a me costó tanto (pagué tanto por ello; ya lo compré). *Salía* por/en implica que eso es lo que me costaría si al final decidiera comprar; todavía no he comprado -o todavía no había comprado en el momento descrito.


----------



## chileno

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Pues no, aunque puedo estar equivocado; infiero que aún no he pagado y que estoy calculando el costo de algo antes de hecerlo. Así, *salió*  (por/en, en funcion de dónde vivas) equivale a me costó tanto (pagué tanto por ello; ya lo compré). *Salía* por/en implica que eso es lo que me costaría si al final decidiera comprar; todavía no he comprado -o todavía no había comprado en el momento descrito.



Correcto, pero me refería a la pregunta original ( it *came* to)


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

chileno said:


> Correcto, pero me refería a la pregunta original ( it *came* to)


Sí, efectivamente;
When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25
Lo que yo interpreto del OP es que todavía no ha pagado; me ocurre lo mismo con el resto de traducciones; en vez de "el total ascendió a / fue" traduciría (siempre que el sentido del original sea el descrito) como ascendía / era. Creo que "came to" (o "the total was") permite ambas; es el contexto el que sugiere una u otra. ¡Y ya decía antes que puedo estar equivocado!


----------



## Masood

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Sí, efectivamente;
> When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25
> Lo que yo interpreto del OP es que todavía no ha pagado;


Sí, así es. 

Quiero decir por ejemplo "When I added up the price of the parts, it came to £25 and it wasn't cost-effective to repair it" (a printer, a car part, etc.)

Qué tal "_Después de sumar lo que costaba todo, salía por 25 libras, así que no era rentable arreglarlo_". [?]


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Masood said:


> Qué tal "_Después de sumar lo que costaba todo, salía por 25 libras, así que no era rentable arreglarlo_".


"Salir" is quite versatile; you could also say "(...) así que *no me salía a cuenta* repararlo" -if it wasn't for the repetition (_salía_ por / _salía_ a cuenta) that we spaniards generally dislike.

Just another phrasing with the same meaning;
"*Sumando todo, arreglarlo costaba 25 libras, así que la reparación no me salía a cuenta / no me salía rentable*" [lit. "(...) it wasn't cost-effective _for me _to repair it"; you could skip "me", giving the phrase a more general meaning: la reparación no salía a cuenta; (anyone would see that) it wasn't cost-effective to repair it].


----------

